# Whacked a few Largies



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Went out for about 2 hours in the pond. First 30min. was slow with 3 2lb. fish. Then I got into them. Caught another 17 and my biggest was 17in. 4 1/2lbs! It was a football! All came on a Texas Rigged Worm.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice bass....sounds like a good time

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## surfspc (Jun 25, 2011)

Good looking fish! Texas Rigged worm again


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hard to beat a Texas rigged plastic


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes sir! They work great especially when the fish are sluggish.


----------

